# We Have a Winner: Shooting The Bull 410 Wraps Up His 9mm Ammo Quest



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ing-the-bull-410-wraps-up-his-9mm-ammo-quest/


----------

